# 6 mẹo hút ẩm không khí bảo vệ hệ hô hấp



## Trúc Chi (12/8/19)

Mùa mưa, nhà bị ẩm có mùi khó chịu, nấm mốc được dịp phát triển, gây ra những bệnh liên quan đến đường hô hấp, ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến sức khỏe của những người trong gia đình. Chính vì vậy, việc phòng và chống nấm mốc là điều rất quan trọng, được các gia đình đặc biệt chú ý khi thời tiết bắt đầu vào mùa mưa. Dưới đây là combo “thần thánh” 6 cách hút ẩm trong phòng cực kỳ hiệu quả, giúp từng căn phòng trong nhà khô ráo, mang đến không gian sống sạch sẽ, thơm tho cho bạn.

*1. Dùng than củi*
Than là vật liệu rất phổ biến trong các gia đình và không ít người tỏ ra bất ngờ khi biết than là 1 trong những cách cách hút ẩm trong phòng hiệu quả số 1. Than củi sau khi được hầm qua công đoạn hoạt hóa hơi nước trong nhiệt độ từ 900 – 1000 độ C sẽ làm cho than có hệ thống các mao mạch rỗng giống như những miếng bọt biển. Những khoảng trống bé nhỏ có khả năng hút ẩm và hút mùi cực tốt.

_




Đặt 1 ít than củi ở những khu vực ẩm mốc hay tấn công, than củi sẽ hút hết độ ẩm khiến cho nấm mốc không có điều kiện phát triển (Ảnh: bTaskee)_​
Vì vậy, nếu nhà bạn đang bị ẩm mốc tấn công, hãy đặt 1 ít than củi vào chậu, hoặc đĩa sạch, đem chúng đặt ở những nơi hay bị ẩm như nhà bếp, nhà tắm, kệ giày dép để than củi có thể phát huy tối đa công dụng của mình nhé!

*2. Dùng vôi sống*

_




Người ta hay quét 1 lớp vôi lên tường nhà trước khi sơn để tường nhà khỏi bị ẩm, ngấm nước (Ảnh: bTaskee)_​Vôi sống được biết đến với khả năng hút ẩm tuyệt vời, rất hay được dùng như 1 cách hút ẩm trong phòng nhanh chóng và rẻ tiền. Khi mưa bão kéo dài, nhà bạn có dấu hiệu bị ẩm, tường bị ngấm nước bạn chỉ cần mua vài kg vôi sống về cho vào thùng và đặt gần những khu vực ẩm. Lưu ý là khi cho vôi sống tiếp xúc với không khí, bạn cần đóng cửa sổ lại, chỉ mở những cửa cần thiết để vôi phát huy hết tác dụng hút ẩm của mình.

*3. Dùng máy điều hòa*
Vào mùa mưa, hãy sử dụng tính năng Dry của máy lạnh để hút bớt không khí trong phòng. Khi bạn mở chế độ Dry, điều hòa sẽ thổi ra luồng không khí khô, chỉ giữ lại 60% hơi ẩm trong không khí. Sử dụng chế độ làm khô sẽ giúp giảm độ ẩm trong phòng, khiến căn phòng khô ráo và thoải mái hơn trong mùa mưa.
Tuy nhiên, bạn không nên để chế độ Dry quá lâu vì khi độ ẩm giảm xuống, da sẽ dễ mất nước và khô hơn. Nếu dùng chế độ này lâu sẽ khiến người cảm thấy mệt mỏi, đặc biệt nếu gia đình có trẻ nhỏ.

*4. Dùng máy hút ẩm*

_




Chỉ từ 3 – 5 triệu bạn có thể mua được 1 chiếc máy hút ẩm tốt, giúp cân bằng độ ẩm trong nhà (Ảnh: bTaskee)_​Hiện nay, trên thị trường có bán 1 số loại máy hút ẩm được xem là cách hút ẩm trong phòng hiệu quả và là “cứu tinh” của nhiều gia đình. Máy hút ẩm hoạt động dựa trên nguyên lý hút ẩm trong không gian của vật chênh lệch với nhiệt độ môi trường. Máy sẽ hút không khí nóng và ngưng tụ hơi nước, điều này sẽ giúp duy trì độ ẩm trong phòng ở mức mà bạn đã cài sẵn trong máy.

*5. Dùng bã cà phê*

_




Mùi cà phê thoang thoảng, dễ chịu sẽ lấn át mùi mốc khó chịu trong nhà (Ảnh: bTaskee)_​Nếu bạn là người thích cà phê thì chắc chắn hơn 1 lần bạn đã nghe đến công dụng hút ẩm, khử mùi của bã cà phê. Sau khi uống cà phê, bạn chỉ cần giữ bã cà phê lại, phơi khô và cho vào 1 chiếc túi nhỏ thoáng khí treo ở những nơi hay bị ẩm mốc trong nhà. Lưu ý là bã cà phê chỉ hút ẩm và khử mùi được ở những khu vực có diện tích nhỏ nên nếu căn nhà bạn bị ẩm bạn có thể dùng những cách nói trên.

*6. Xử lý triệt để nấm mốc*
Khi nhà bị ẩm, nấm mốc sẽ phát triển và nếu để tình trạng này kéo dài, ẩm mốc trong nhà bạn sẽ không bao giờ hết. Cách hữu hiệu nhất khi phát hiện nhà bị nấm mốc là xử lý nấm mốc bằng cách dùng dung dịch baking soda với nước, giấm hoặc thuốc tẩy pha với nước ấm để xịt lên vết nấm mốc. Ngoài ra, cũng nên cạo bỏ phần nấm mốc này để chúng không thể mọc lan ra khu vực khác. Đồng thời, hãy tranh thủ mở cửa sổ cho phòng ốc thoáng mát vào những ngày tạnh mưa hoặc có nắng.
Với combo 6 cách hút ẩm trong phòng trên đây, tôi tin rằng sau khi áp dụng bạn sẽ thoát khỏi cảnh bị nấm mốc và mùi hôi làm phiền. Bạn cũng có thể chống ẩm cho ngôi nhà thân yêu mình yêu bằng cách dùng các loại sơn chống thấm, dùng sáp thơm hoặc tinh dầu để khử mùi. Hy vọng với những mẹo hay này, mùa mưa và ẩm mốc sẽ không còn khiến bạn “đau đầu” nữa. Mọi người có thể tham khảo thêm những mẹo hay như "giặt bay vết bẩn trên áo", "tự vệ sinh điều hoà" và "giặt sạch vết ố trên giày" v.v.


----------

